# Expecting C-diluted Babies!



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

TWM's Kira is hoped to be pregnant! She was paired with her brother for 14 days and she is now with a very young (6 or 7 weeks old) doe keeping her company, who will probably end up being a little nanny. Both dam and sire are ch/c, so I should get himalayan, PEW and I'm very excited for siamese! My fingers are crossed for a successful, -small- litter; and this is Kira's first litter so I hope she turns out to be a good mother. Kira weighs 64 grams as of tonight, and she doesn't look too huge, so who knows, maybe she'll get even bigger. :shock: Ah, it was so sweet weighing her, and then weighing her little nanny, TWM's Starry Night, and the tiny little girl only weighed 26 grams.


Not the best picture, but I thought is was cute.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh how very exciting for you! I cannot wait to see pictures of a bunch of pink eyed babies 
Personally c-dilutes annoy me though that's mainly because my c-dilutes end up being the agouti's and I never know what they are diluted with..


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah, see that's why I don't do ticked!  I do get rather jealous when I see the light grey c-diluted agouti mice though, like your handsome buck you always show off, he is so beautiful!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have 2 c-dilute agouti males (self and pied) and 3 c-dilute agouti females (two selfs and 1 pied).
The attraction to them has warn off some what.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful head!

I actually like the bizarre unpredictable factor of the c-dilutes. Haven't seen agouti yet though!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cordane said:


> I have 2 c-dilute agouti males (self and pied) and 3 c-dilute agouti females (two selfs and 1 pied).
> The attraction to them has warn off some what.


It's your self buck that I adore! 



Seafolly said:


> Beautiful head!
> 
> I actually like the bizarre unpredictable factor of the c-dilutes. Haven't seen agouti yet though!


Thank you! I've always been pretty happy with her type, she stood out from the time she was very young. I love the c-dilutes, though I've only gotten a chance to work with pointed. I want to work with splashed and tri, which will require me to have a better understanding of the c-dilutes.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes, I'd loooove splashed. Considering tri (depending on my luck with an American breeder coming to visit!). The snag is she has too many beautiful options. Like colourpoint beige...and angora and texel and red and AHH! *brain explodes* I don't have the space for all the awesome.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Red, like the UK red? Those are beautiful! I would want to work with black eyed siamese, in fact I think I have seen some a/a ce/ce or a/a ce/c mice in pet shops around here... I don't know about getting pet shop again though; quarantine and all that fun stuff. I have enough mice and varieties too! Stop teasing me! :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I THINK they're the UK red. I will have to double check closer to the time! (August) 
Black eyed siamese...never heard of it but LOVE it in rats. Any idea how to get those? o.0 My ce/c or ce/ce will be breeding with two does (black pied) whos father was himi...I feel like I'm close, haha.

Totally agreed about quarantine! My rex girls are not even halfway through and I'm dying to see what they carry. And for curly babies.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

black eyed siamese aka colour point baige is ch/ce.

mum looks very sweet.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I feel like a dolt for not connecting black eyed siamese to colourpoint beige, haha.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh don't feel bad, so many names for colors for each club or country! I usually just call them by their genotype, or stick with whatever the NMC says. :lol:



PPVallhunds said:


> black eyed siamese aka colour point baige is ch/ce.
> 
> mum looks very sweet.


Thank you! She is skittish but very sweet.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Ooh! Still so looking forward to seeing the results of this litter - I just adore Kira  :love


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you! I adore her more though.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

A quick update. She hasn't had any babies yet, but she has been nesting quite a but, and eating her supplements. One odd thing though she seems to have lost two grams over the last two days. I guess I will just have to wait and see how she does.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

All three of my does dipped in weight near the end. I think a fetus or two gets reabsorbed in that instance assuming the water bottle works!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Water bottle is always the first thing I check, and it was fine.  She does seem a bit stressed though, as she is more skittish than normal, and has also decided that her cage mate doesn't need any whiskers! Anyway, I hope she gets those babies out soon, so I know the babies and Kira are all good. Thanks for the tip too.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I think it's safe to say that she isn't pregnant. Last time I bred this buck, I remember him being slow to breed, so these two probably never successfully conceived. She has always been a bit chubby, so I was probably mistaking that for a small baby bump. To explain the slight weight gain, it was probably from eating all the supplement food meant for a pregnant doe.

Anyway, how long do you think I should wait before re-breeding her? It's been 43 days since she was with a buck, so I should be pretty safe, if a normal pregnancy only lasts 21 days. I feel kind of lost in this situation, haven't had it happen like this before.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear to never conceived.

And I think it should be safe to breed her. You're not really 're-breeding' her because she never was bred to begin with. It's the perfect time to breed her in my opinion, she's had lots of vitamins, had a nice smorgasbord and a nice vacation (haha) and her body should be at her top to make babies. Pre-natal vitamins are very important too , and she's had lots. Unless you think she's too fat at the moments, but bigger humans have healthy children too, so I'm sure she'll be fine. I don't know if putting her on a diet first would be beneficial. I know women who are trying to conceive should not diet anyway, but doctors might say that because humans experiment with all kinds of harmful substances while dieting.

If you breed her just realize she might not gain a lot more weight, like a slimmer mouse might, make certain she has her nutrients obviously, but I would be slightly concerned if she gained a lot. I know an over-weight woman will gain weight while pregnant but a skinny woman will gain a lot more weight.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.babycenter.com/0_plus-size-a ... 1313887.bc

that has some good info that you can probably sorta apply to your mouse if you are concerned. but other than that, her body's had a nice loooong break, so I figure she's fine to breed.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you thammy! That was helpful, and I suppose you're right, I am not re-breeding her. I am just scared that something unplanned is going to happen; like if she actually is pregnant and has them with while in with the buck. Logically though, I know chances of that are very slim. I am not too concerned with her weight, she has a bit of a belly, but size wise she is actually bigger than my other mice (in regards to type), so everything must be factored into the equation. In other words, I don't think it's all fat.

Thanks for making me feel better! 

I will continue to update this thread with news on her.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah, okay. doesn't seem like it. you've waited a long time past the expected due date . I'm sure you know best if she's pregnant or not, but you've waited a loong time to make certain. 
and you're welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought I would update, she is with TWM's Stanley again as of yesterday.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

I read through the whole thread, so sad she did not conceive the first time but fingers crossed this time  x


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

